# New tank help



## Jack95 (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi,

ive set up a all natural tank (first time) got my plants in with some dead wood yesterday and it looked great. 

when I woke up the water has gone cloudy a bit of a green hue as well.

I read up and saw a few things it could be can anyone give some advice? Will it sort its self when it’s all settled or can I get something to help?
Thank you!


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

The cloud is normal in a settling tank. Unless you pre-soaked the wood, it will tint the water too but many fish actually like the tannins. Has the filter been cycled yet?


----------



## Jack95 (Nov 19, 2020)

bunnygeek said:


> The cloud is normal in a settling tank. Unless you pre-soaked the wood, it will tint the water too but many fish actually like the tannins. Has the filter been cycled yet?


Not using a filter wanted to try do one of them self sustaining tanks!

may put one in hahah


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Ah, a Walstad tank? What substrate did you use? I've not tried that myself. I'm very very good at killing aquatic plants. Some Walstad tanks still have mechanical filtration to prevent "dead spots" in the tank.


----------



## Jack95 (Nov 19, 2020)

Yeah they are a challenge! Evidently haaha.

I have whacked a filter in and see if that clears a bit over night.

I have attached a pic of the substrate. However there is one called amazonia on eBay that’s meant to be very good


----------

